# Spider thread



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2021)

I'll start it. ( I'm sure there has been others and now there is one more )


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 8, 2021)

Geez!! His k9's are bigger than mine!

Nice shooting, nice and creepy. Do you know what kind of spider/'s it is?


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Geez!! His k9's are bigger than mine!
> 
> Nice shooting, nice and creepy. Do you know what kind of spider/'s it is?


The 2nd one is a common brown spider that was on my front porch last summer.  I don't know what they call the 1st one.  Both were about the size of your thumb nail.


----------



## joelbolden (Feb 8, 2021)

I was lucky to catch this Marbled Orb Spider on it's web during daylight; normally they hide under loose bark until dark. Taken this past summer along Spring Creek Trail.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)

Here's one from me.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## LightSpeed666 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Purdy girls!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2021)

Garden Spider


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 8, 2021)

Not very keen on these creatures, nice shots though.....


----------



## Susan Will (Feb 8, 2021)

Not much of a spider fan but these shots are amazing!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 9, 2021)

Two Jumpers (very tiny)


----------



## greybeard (Feb 10, 2021)

One More, very small inside a bloom


----------



## paigew (Feb 11, 2021)

Sadly this beautiful guy was paralyzed when we found him....dang tarantula hawk got him


----------



## greybeard (Feb 11, 2021)

paigew said:


> Sadly this beautiful guy was paralyzed when we found him....dang tarantula hawk got him
> 
> View attachment 203408
> 
> View attachment 203409


Are all the eyes grouped into that little dome on the top of his head?


----------



## paigew (Feb 11, 2021)

greybeard said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly this beautiful guy was paralyzed when we found him....dang tarantula hawk got him
> ...


Yes! I believe so!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## KurtM (Feb 13, 2021)

I put together a "wanted poster" for this itty bitty jumping spider last seen prowling around my desk, perched upon a grocery store receipt for scale.

(It's not an image I'm proudest of, but I need to get the hang of posting here.)


----------

